# Safari Style



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I suspect many of you got the same email I just did from Brooks:










My first reaction is that these clothes look nothing like what I would expect someone to wear on safari, except maybe the linen shirt on the left.

Safari Style is not trad, or ivy league, or TNSIL or whatever you want to call it. But what's your take on this look? A Brooks Folly? Fun? Would you wear it? Where? Why? Ever actually been on safari?

Discuss.

JB


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I enjoyed the pics in the archive of people (Patrick maybe?) wearing pith helmets. Nice look.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Caption*

"Do you mean to tell me that we bought these absurd outfits, and paid a huge bunch of money to come to Botswana to watch lions breed, and you guys are now making micro chips.

Jeez, Muffy, did you save the receipt for these absurd togs?"


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I like a smattering of safari style. I would particularly like a safari jacket like the fellow on the right is wearing (although I wouldn't wear it with shorts). I think the guy on the left looks good, too.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Its like Banana Republic, 25 years ago.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Closest I get are fishing shirts, and of course the pith helmet.

I think the Brooks stuff looks silly.

Though I have been eying these from Leon of Freeport, with the all-important shoulder tabs (in case of battlefield promotion):


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I like the individual pieces, for the most part, and would wear many of them in fun, but the whole head-to-toe safari theme is a reach.

I particularly like the shorts. In the newest catalog, there's a picture further in that shows the front, where there's actually a strap that buckles on the right side of the waistband.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Every time I get a new Brooks catalog, it takes less and less time for it to make it into the trashcan. I should probably tell Brooks not to send me anymore catalogs in order to save a tree or two.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree that this stuff basically looks costumish and silly (although the jacket on the right is not, in and of itself, particularly offensive). I'm not sure why BB would be pushing this look so heavily. That said, I still do enjoy receiving catalogs and E-mail from BB (particularly the stuff focused on business wear).


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

AldenPyle said:


> Its like Banana Republic, 25 years ago.


Damnit! You stole my comment.

When I was a kid, I remember looking forward to the day when there'd be something at Banana Republic that would fit me... and then the Gap had to go and turn it into a high priced version of the Gap.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I can safely say that if I wear going on safari, the last item I would be concerned about would be linen shorts with cuffs unlike the fellow on the right.

Also instead of those 3 linen shirts at once, I'd stick with one cotton shirt.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Well, since you ask - Pure schlock. Especially the hip-hugger Gurkha pants on Madame. If I needed clothes like that, I'd go to Filson or maybe even Cabelas; some place that was an outfitter to people who actually used the stuff as originally intended. Not that the shirt and safari jacket look especially bad, it's just fake stuff for people who want to play dress-up. 

What's next, fake equestrian clothing?

In a sense of full disclosure, I must add that many years ago I bought a safari jacket from Willis and Geiger. I don't think I've ever worn it in public, nor at all in the last 10-15 years. I'm saving it for a costume party.

Scott


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

It's for a safari through the _urban jungle_. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I wouldn't call it pure shlock. It is no worse than any of the other ridiculous posed tableaux that Brooks has featured regularly. It is what people who regularly drop the kind of dollars Brooks is charging have come to expect. 
Since Brooks does not have an outdoors heritage it does strike me as a bit more silly than some of its other settings like "country club" or "yacht club". All of their clothes are a bit costumey. OMG--people actually wear Cricket sweaters who don't know what it means to "hit 'em for six" or be "bowled for a duck", people who can't sail wear boat shoes!

I kind of like the linen safari shirts.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't know that people took so many books or framed paintings with them when they went on safari.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

tripreed said:


> I didn't know that people took so many books or framed paintings with them when they went on safari.


Of course you bring all that stuff with you. What are you supposed to do, look at the animals? How absurd.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I like the jacket on the right and have a couple of jackets like that from LE that I wear.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

septa said:


> I wouldn't call it pure shlock.


Hmmm. In that case, I will. Pure, unadulterated shlock.

Although I've never been on safari, I have a great safari jacket from Orvis that I wear shooting.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a linen jacket from Polo very similar to the one at the far right of the picture. It looks good with jeans, a light-colored shirt, and chukkas.

I don't see a problem with wearing one judiciously chosen piece--getting yourself up in the full fake rig would be pretty stupid, but I like to wear the occasional item that nods to some tradition--equestrian, sailing, military, etc.--to add interest to an ensemble.

I think a casually worn linen safari jacket in the summer is on par with wearing a peacoat in the winter. I'm not a Navy man or a longshoreman, just like the look.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

gar1013 said:


> Damnit! You stole my comment.
> 
> When I was a kid, I remember looking forward to the day when there'd be something at Banana Republic that would fit me... and then the Gap had to go and turn it into a high priced version of the Gap.


I too remember visiting BR when i was a kid; I think the store in Milwaukee and the Jeep they had inside of it.

Anyone have links to some old catalogs from BR?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> I have a linen jacket from Polo very similar to the one at the far right of the picture. It looks good with jeans, a light-colored shirt, and chukkas.
> 
> I don't see a problem with wearing one judiciously chosen piece--getting yourself up in the full fake rig would be pretty stupid, but I like to wear the occasional item that nods to some tradition--equestrian, sailing, military, etc.--to add interest to an ensemble.
> 
> * I think a casually worn linen safari jacket in the summer is on par with wearing a peacoat in the winter. I'm not a Navy man or a longshoreman, just like the look.*


+1. The comment in bold is a very factual statement.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

While I confess to being an unashamed devotee of Brooks (thus the screen name) the recent advertising/marketing is way over the top. On Saturday I received a limited edition publication from Golf Digest called Index. Flipping through it while I watched the Masters I found an ad for Brooks Country Club featuring a dapper young man sitting behind an open car with his $1,200 BB golf bag next to him, apparently ready to go compete for the Green Jacket or Claret Jug. Probably won't win this year since there were only three clubs in the bag, and a putter wasn't one of them. At least he had his dog on his lap to make the losing easier. Today the Safari Look. I'm almost afraid to see what's in store for May Day.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Far be it from me to defend the provider that (in the words of Alan Flusser) has "abdicated its role as the protectorate of America's traditional fashion," but, to be fair, I don't think Brooks is literally suggesting that we wear these togs on safari.

They're putting out a set of warm-weather fabrics and colors that are based on a sort of glamorized view of the "Englishman on safari" -- custard color linen coat, panama hat, white dinner jacket, mosquito netting, cold gin in the officer's mess, you know the sort of thing, what?

I do like the combination of a stone color linen shirt with a pair of khakis generally, but beyond that, I'm not a fan of this look.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I like the whole safari look BUT would never wear it unless I was actually going on a safari. And like Naval Gent pointed out it would be better to go somewhere else and get real safari clothes for real safari's. Instead of getting it from Brooks and pretending my backyard was the plains of Africa and my black house cat was a lion.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> I'm almost afraid to see what's in store for May Day.


Green fatigues, jackboots and Hammer and Sickle cufflinks for riding in your T-80?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't see what the difference would be in wearing a safari inspired piece than in wearing a polo shirt or a polo collar or a chukka boot or a polo coat when one has never played polo. Khakis are based on standard issue military trousers. How many of the city dwellers here have a Barbour?


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

AlanC said:


> How many of the city dwellers here have a Barbour?


+1 :icon_smile:


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

Safari style, or whatever you call it, is classic.
I don't know why everyone seems to be making fun of the BB ad. Good grief, it's just an ad. It's marketing. Artistic license, and all that.
I like safari clothing, Out of Africa-style.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

There is a gaping chasm between safari clothes and the goofy items in the BB ad. The former are perfectly acceptable. The latter, not so much.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Couple more comments - There are several items of "gear" that have made the leap to the mainstream. For instance, Topsiders, pea coats, Barbours. Others have already been named. This stuff becomes so commonplace that the automatic association with world from which is sprang is lost. But if you left the house wearing a full ensemble of topsiders, yellow foul weather gear, a Greek sailors hat and a sweater, you'd look pretty silly - unless you were actually going sailing. That why this Brooks Brother safari tableau looks so outrageous and the "County Club" settings do not. It's just implausible, given BB's traditional image. 

Moreover, if a person actually DOES something (tennis, fishing, hunting, riding a horse or a motorcycle) and he melds in some of the activity's clothing in casual settings, more power to him. I think that's actually kinda' cool.

Scott


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm reminded of various pieces of Ralph Lauren's lines from earlier-middle of his career... I think he did have an actual "Safari" line too... but I could very well be wrong. Most of this stuff was out well before my entry into sartorial awareness.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

The ad does seem to be a bit schlocky but then again this is the BB of the 21st century. They're furiously trying to generate revenue like any other business and they've taken a look at old Banana Republic and original Abercrombie & Fitch catalogs to see if they can find any inspiration. I'd say they've fallen a bit short.

In my life I've been an active golfer, swimmer, archer, tennis player, sailor, and equestrian (such a noble word for someone who basically stuck to trail riding and never found a good seat chasing a fox.) In all those things function must take a superior position to form although it's possible to have perfectly functional wear that is also handsome. The stuff in the BB ads might be sort of stylish in a fancy dress party sort of way but they certainly don't look functional at all. Hip-hugging pants or tight clothes in a jungle? One would be dead of heatstroke inside thirty minutes. 

Real jungle wear would be fine. This sort of urban jungle stuff simply strikes me as silly and will give me yet another opportunity to practice my poker face if I actually encounter anyone wearing it.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

:icon_smile:Colors are very nice and style is informal


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

It's just an ad, folks. I can't believe there are people who are actually upset about this. :icon_smile: 
Style aside, I see no big difference between the safari costumes in the BB ad and the Trad costumes in the J Press catalogues.
On a side note, does anyone here keep his bow ties under glass per the J Press catalogue?


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

nringo said:


> I too remember visiting BR when i was a kid; I think the store in Milwaukee and the Jeep they had inside of it.


I used to love the jeep that was coming out of the plate glass... my local store was at Garden State Plaza in lovely Paramus, NJ.... or was it Paramus Park Mall. At any rate, it was in Paramus. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cascadian (Dec 3, 2007)

A. Clay-More said:


> It's just an ad, folks. I can't believe there are people who are actually upset about this. :icon_smile:


My first thought on seeing the ad was to imagine the gentleman on the right saying "I found her in the jungle, boss. Can I keep her?" After that, I moved on to check out the blazers and white bucks.

Hello, everyone. Nice to be here.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm so overwhelmed by this thread, I simply don't know where to begin.

The Willis and Geiger bush jacket was the best jacket I have ever owned.

Ever.

It was so water repellent, so briar proof, so well made, that I will forever mourn the fact that it no longer fits me.

The four climes Baracuta was nice, but I don't miss it nearly as much as my W&G bush jacket.

My brother and I were riding around red rock country (southern Utah) in his 1947 Willy's Jeep. We hit a rock or something, and my entire soda came flying out of the container. I was soaked...except for the W&G bush jacket. I brushed the liquid off and it was dry as a bone.

The only problem with the W&G bush jacket, is that you have to work a little if you don't want to look like you're going to a costume party. Ernest Hemmingway had no problem with it, but many city folks might.

That, and it is impossible to find nowadays.
LOST WORLDS INC. claims to have recreated the exact W&G model, but I remain skeptical that anything will ever truly replace it.

Item number two: Banana Republic was always a cheap imitation of the safari clothing you could buy at Abercrombie & Fitch. I still have a large collection of catalogues from the Mel and Patricia Zeigler era, and will gladly dig them out if you give me a few weeks to do so. Cheap imitation of A&F or not, I liked the ad copy written by noted authors, and the watercolor images that J. Peterman imitated years later. Most of their merchandise was purchased in small lots from flea markets wherever Mel and Patricia used to travel. The company got its name because so much of the merchandise was Army Navy surplus from tin pot dictators around the world.

Item number three: Gurkha pants rock.

Item number four: a proper bush jacket should never come in any color other than stone, and should never be made from anything other than cotton poplin. Olive green and various shades of Khaki might be tolerable for some uses, but one must be leery of the fashionistas who once took the bush jacket to bizarre extremes. John T. Molloy made a name for himself when his bestseller "Dress For Success" took potshots at the safari look of the early 1970's. He accused many in New York of wearing safari clothing when they wouldn't even know which side of an elephant gun to hold it by. He also told horror stories of seeing safari bush jackets in powder blue and even bottle green velvet. Ewwwwwww!

Item number five. You mentioned a desire to own a pith helmet.
It was once very easy to locate lifeguard style pith helmets (mesh), and marine corps pith helmets (plastic), but impossible to buy anything more authentic in the US. Banana Republic sold me a bombay bowler, which was made of cork. I liked it, but had very little opportunity to wear it. My kids filled it with water once, and I had to throw it away. The mildew was bad enough, but the rotten, soggy cork was worse.

I found a Zulu-war-style pith once at SAS-KIWI Disposals whose site appears to be down at the moment). I immediately notified Village Hat shop that I'd found a source for these, and the pith helmet appeared on their web site in short order. Looks like I gave them a bum steer, because they have now discontinued it).

Here is a very nice page delimiting the differences between the Zulu war version (1877 British pattern), the Wolseley pattern, and the Bombay Bowler.
https://www.nyc-techwriters.com/militaria/british_helmets.htm

And here is another interesting thread about Pith Hats.

https://www.pith.org/helmet/20001120.shtml

Why some of you think safari style is intrinsically pretentious, I don't know. I still have a bad taste in my mouth from the awful stuff Eddie Bauer used to offer as an inexpensive substitute for the W&G model. Instead of a belt, they sewed a half belt in the back, and even that was made of elastic. Their bush jackets were mostly half-sleeve models, which was a mistake and a half. If you thought rolling up the sleeves of an OCBD looked good, you wouldn't believe how much it helped bush jacket wearers avoid looking like they were pretending to be Teddy Roosevelt... or Dr. Livingston... Or Indiana Jones... or one of these guys from the thread below:

https://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=3688


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Honestly....?

When I looked at this photo in the catalog I don't think I ever got past the female model. Now *that* is a great look!


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

B R A N D X® said:


> Honestly....?
> 
> When I looked at this photo in the catalog I don't think I ever got past the female model. Now *that* is a great look!


That is what first drew my eye as well. Of course, she would look good in anything, so I'm not sure it tells us much about safari clothing per se.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I'm reminded of various pieces of Ralph Lauren's lines from earlier-middle of his career... I think he did have an actual "Safari" line too...


Safari has been a common theme in RL's stuff. A famous ad campaign from the 80s, also a fragrance. One of his furniture lines this spring has an African colonial theme to it. One of the earlier BB catalogs this year had a black and white/ old Hollywood glamour theme, which is ground that RL has trod many times in the past as well. For that matter, RL has liberally borrowed many elements from BB as well, so this in essence is just things coming full circle.

Plagiarism is a way of life in many design-oriented industries.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

dpihl said:


> Why some of you think safari style is intrinsically pretentious, I don't know.


Actual safari clothing is made for the jungle and other hot-climate expeditions where thorns, vines, moisture, heat, and insects are out to get you. Clothing in the style of actual safari clothing, or safari style, is intrinsically pretentious as it is made to cop the look without the function.

One can argue that anything made "in the style of" is pretentious, but to many members here nothing looks quite as silly these days as safari style things. This could be for many reasons, however, I think it's because going to Africa on a safari is still something people know most folks are not doing despite the proliferation of tours for anyone with the coin. See a man in boat shoes, sockless, with chinos and he just might be on his way to sailing, have learned to like those shoes while sailing or is perhaps accustomed to them from old experience on oceans or lakes. But unless you're a big game hunter, a Roosevelt of the Teddy side or another genuine adventurer into the jungle the safari style is simply silly and pretentious looking.

That being said, I'm all for anyone wearing anything they like. Goodness knows I'm sure I drew a snicker from the younger Wilkes Bashford crowd today when I walked down the street in a BB University blazer, pink OCBD, repp tie and Bill's khakis all atop plain toe oxford shoes.

"Look, Stash! There goes a fellow thinking he's in some old movie about East Coast boarding schools!"

Matters not. The point now, though, is that it seems sad for BB to be advertising something so pretentious. They could have done better by looking at W&G catalogs of years past instead of hazy Banana Republic ads.

Just my coppers.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

But why all the angst over "authenticity" or where someone picked up their taste in shoes--getting caught up in that sort of anxiety kind of kills the fun of just loving clothes, doesn't it?

The BB safari stuff is obviously not meant to be taken for actual appropriate African safari togs. They're city and suburban spots coats and and liesure wear done in a style inspired by the beautiful, classic lines of iconic safari wear that mesh very pleasingly, I think, with the trad/Ivy look--when done sparingly.

Only a maniac would actually dress up like any of the models in that add. The ad is an image designed to showcase a bunch of pieces with a coherent theme, not to act as a guide for dressing in real life, whether you're in the Congo or Long Island.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

^Well said. I still don't think I'd wear much of that, though.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brownshoe said:


> But why all the angst over "authenticity" or where someone picked up their taste in shoes--getting caught up in that sort of anxiety kind of kills the fun of just loving clothes, doesn't it?
> 
> The BB safari stuff is obviously not meant to be taken for actual appropriate African safari togs. They're city and suburban spots coats and and liesure wear done in a style inspired by the beautiful, classic lines of iconic safari wear that mesh very pleasingly, I think, with the trad/Ivy look--when done sparingly.
> 
> Only a maniac would actually dress up like any of the models in that add. The ad is an image designed to showcase a bunch of pieces with a coherent theme, not to act as a guide for dressing in real life, whether you're in the Congo or Long Island.


Oh heed the wise words of he who is Brown of Shoe.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Quay said:


> Actual safari clothing is made for the jungle and other hot-climate expeditions where thorns, vines, moisture, heat, and insects are out to get you. Clothing in the style of actual safari clothing, or safari style, is intrinsically pretentious as it is made to cop the look without the function.


For the record, I agree with everything in your post Mr. Quay. The safari look without the functionality of good safari clothing is indeed pretentious.

Incidentally, I just got a chance to view the Brooks Photos on a computer with decent resolution (My video card is on the blink and only displays 6 colors right now).

Yecchhhh! Brooks is capable of much better than this. Also, the gurkha- style pants are the worst imitation I've ever seen.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> But why all the angst over "authenticity" or where someone picked up their taste in shoes--getting caught up in that sort of anxiety kind of kills the fun of just loving clothes, doesn't it?
> 
> The BB safari stuff is obviously not meant to be taken for actual appropriate African safari togs. They're city and suburban spots coats and and liesure wear done in a style inspired by the beautiful, classic lines of iconic safari wear that mesh very pleasingly, I think, with the trad/Ivy look--when done sparingly.
> 
> Only a maniac would actually dress up like any of the models in that add. The ad is an image designed to showcase a bunch of pieces with a coherent theme, not to act as a guide for dressing in real life, whether you're in the Congo or Long Island.


Another 5 star rated response!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Having spent most of the last thirty years in places like Pakistan, Somalia, Central Africa, Botswana in and out of the bush, the only people I've seen in those sort of clothing are Italian and French tourists. Though usually they complement them with scarves or kaffiyahs. Your South African hunting guide will be most likely wearing short shorts and a work shirt on the job. When I'm in the field I wear old khakis, my frayed OCBDs in muted colors and approach boots. I like pith helmets but would never wear one in public out of fear of fending the natives. No epaulets, either.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I got a good laugh when I opened the latest B2 catalog. Those safari clothes look silly, and a few are downright ugly. My wife thought the dresses were particularly hideous. Of course, that's just me...I don't like to go around looking like a cross between Hemingway and Charlton Heston from "Earthquake!".:icon_smile_big:

Thus far, their spring offerings are pretty uninspiring IMHO.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I certainly don't see any "angst" in any posts here -- quite a strong word to use. This is, as far as I can tell, a forum for discussion Trad clothing. That seems to be what is going on right now. There are a variety of opinions on the latest BB offering -- as it should be.

Nice to hear from someone with actual safari experience, too, which seems to put the BB offerings squarely in the pretentious-poseur-tourist category. 

I hope everyone is enjoying this thread as much as I am and that no one is having any undue problems with something that will fade into the sales bins by fall. 

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

xcubbies said:


> Having spent most of the last thirty years in places like Pakistan, Somalia, Central Africa, Botswana in and out of the bush, the only people I've seen in those sort of clothing are Italian and French tourists. Though usually they complement them with scarves or kaffiyahs. Your South African hunting guide will be most likely wearing short shorts and a work shirt on the job. When I'm in the field I wear old khakis, my frayed OCBDs in muted colors and approach boots. I like pith helmets but would never wear one in public out of fear of fending the natives. No epaulets, either.


What? The British no longer go on safari's in the safari outfits. I thought they were the ones who came up with the look. I always had these pictures in my mind of British noblemen (and entourage) on safari's across the empire in their outfits with large caliber rifles. I wonder if Prince Phillip sported one when he and the Queen were in Africa in the 52.

I think its a fantastic look, but only if you're on safari. And I plan to wear one when I finally get around to going on safari in Africa. I don't plan on breaking out the BB version when I go on "safari" in Disney's Animal Kingdom. Although my parents did go thru an American safari drive thru 20 or 30 years ago and the car got torn apart by a pack of lions or something. Dad should have busted out the BB outfit & a magnum and gone safari on them. It was grandpa's car after all. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

When I went on a safari, we didn't shower for 5 days, the gash on my buddy's foot turned gangrenous, and everyone's explosive gastrointestinal problems were made more hilarious only by the lack of water to rehydrate and lack of toilet paper at the squat-style toilets, necessitating use of the local technique known as "the left hand". Still one of the best times of my life. I wish BB could have incorporated that into the catalog.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Quay said:


> I certainly don't see any "angst" in any posts here -- quite a strong word to use. This is, as far as I can tell, a forum for discussion Trad clothing. That seems to be what is going on right now. There are a variety of opinions on the latest BB offering -- as it should be.
> 
> Nice to hear from someone with actual safari experience, too, which seems to put the BB offerings squarely in the pretentious-poseur-tourist category.
> 
> ...


My point was just that they are not safari clothes--they are smart/casual pieces inspired by safari clothes. Of course they would be ridiculous and pretentious to wear on a real safari, but that's not the point.

Safari-style jackets, ghurkas, and the rest have been worn as casual gear for decades by many, many people who wouldn't dream of murdering tigers or whatever in a real jungle. It's entirely fair to say you just don't like the look, but criticizism based on inauthenticity or "pretentiousness" just seems misguided to me.

It also bears repeating that, in real life, you're not supposed to wear all the stuff in the ad together.

Rugby shirts, polo shirts, pea coats, army jackets, desert boots, tennis shoes, boat shoes, hacking jackets, chinos, denim jeans, duffel coats, bomber jackets, diving watches, watch caps, aviator sunglasses...all worn divorced from their original function more often than not. So what?


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

The only thing that gave me pause in the catalog was how slim fitting many of the shirts and shorts were. Made me feel like a real fatty. Am I now too fat for Brooks even?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Brownshoe said:


> (...) It's entirely fair to say you just don't like the look, but criticizism based on inauthenticity or "pretentiousness" just seems misguided to me. (....)


Thank you for your comments. I would like to understand more behind your remarks as I genuinely am puzzled by them and think it is germane to this thread. Based on those two noted qualities, how is such a criticism led or prompted by wrong or inappropriate motives or ideals? (Which is of course what misguided means.) Is thinking something pretentious a bad ideal? Or is the oft-used and misused quality of "authentic" not applicable here?

Here to learn,
A.Q.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

Quay said:


> is the oft-used and misused quality of "authentic" not applicable here?


That's an interesting question. I'm looking for a good trench coat, but haven't previously, nor plan in the future to partake in trench warfare. As mentioned previously by Navalgent, topsiders and peacoats are worn freely now, whether or not one is a Navy veteran or sail boater.

Blue jeans were developed for miners
Trucker hats for truckers
"work shirts" for auto mechanics et al.
etc. etc.

However, those items of clothing have been accepted into the mainstream, and most people no longer associate them with their original function. So I gues that brings up the question, has safari-style clothing been accepted into main stream?

In any event, I can't imagine any of it could be considered Trad!


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

It looks to me like someone at Banana Republic was turned loose on the Brooks catalogue. I half expected to turn the page in the spring book and see Papa Hemingway! I wouldn't wear it myself, but my wife said she likes the women's clothes.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> "Do you mean to tell me that we bought these absurd outfits, and paid a huge bunch of money to come to Botswana to watch lions breed, and you guys are now making micro chips.
> 
> Jeez, Muffy, did you save the receipt for these absurd togs?"


haha

Funnily enough, when my father was working in Africa, he saw that happen quite a bit.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> My point was just that they are not safari clothes--they are smart/casual pieces inspired by safari clothes. Of course they would be ridiculous and pretentious to wear on a real safari, but that's not the point.
> 
> Safari-style jackets, ghurkas, and the rest have been worn as casual gear for decades by many, many people who wouldn't dream of murdering tigers or whatever in a real jungle. It's entirely fair to say you just don't like the look, but criticizism based on inauthenticity or "pretentiousness" just seems misguided to me.
> 
> ...


Again I say excellent response.

I spent about 25 years of my life in the continent of Africa and the only people I saw wearing the so called authentic safari attire were on TV shows which were either movies depicting the explorers of ages past or tourists who are trying to look like explorers in Africa.

The Safari suit was originally a military attire worn in the hot and humid parts of the world which evolved and became an apparel for gallivanting through the jungle and as far back as in the late 50s had become a fashionable attire as was modeled in the Vogue (UK edition) of July 1959. I wouldn't consider it to be trad in the sense of how trad is defined around here but if anyone deems it fit to wear it, that is their perogative.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Television reporters like to adopt a safari-esque pose when assigned to perilous areas. I think they hope to summon the ghost of Ernie Pyle. Unhappily, the result is usually more Gomer than Ernie.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I love her look!

...well, ok, i just love her.

I'd be damned to get into any of those monkey outfits, though. Cheeze has a new realm at BB.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Television reporters like to adopt a safari-esque pose when assigned to perilous areas. I think they hope to summon the ghost of Ernie Pyle. Unhappily, the result is usually more Gomer than Ernie.


It's one thing to report from the Marriott in Cleveland...if you're at a hotel in Islamabad you need to convince the viewer of the horrors you've experienced with a complimentary bottle of shampoo/conditioner, instead of the separate products you're used to.

Observe the ever stylish Brian Williams








In New York

On a plane...apparently on some sort of highway possibly into the danger zone, danger zone...









Finally on some airbase, with a fellow that apparently went to Brooks Brothers before heading to war.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While preferring not to be 'stoned' for saying it, I don't really see such a big problem with BB's safari collection. The items are really not drastically unlike many of the items we buy from vendors such as Orvis and Filson and subsequently wear (and even rave about in these fora!) and enjoy. Perhaps the problem is that the Safari Collection is simply, just not your typical BB?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> While preferring not to be 'stoned' for saying it, I don't really see such a big problem with BB's safari collection. The items are really not drastically unlike many of the items we buy from vendors such as Orvis and Filson and subsequently wear (and even rave about in these fora!) and enjoy. Perhaps the problem is that the Safari Collection is simply, just not your typical BB?


Or perhaps too much at the same time.


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

"Well, since you ask - Pure schlock. Especially the hip-hugger Gurkha pants on Madame."

If Madame is schlock, I'll have a double helping of schlock.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Television reporters like to adopt a safari-esque pose when assigned to perilous areas. I think they hope to summon the ghost of Ernie Pyle. Unhappily, the result is usually more Gomer than Ernie.


Didn't Dan Rather sport a safari suit when stationed in Saigon? If memory serves he also insisted on carrying a weapon too.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

https://fmallen.com

Young Paddy, on assignment, stalks the elusive winged lizardvolk of the Danburyian jungle.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Jamgood, I quite admired your RLPL safari shirts from last year, and almost pulled the trigger on one. Alas, funds were tight at the time of their listing.

Good to have you back.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Young Paddy, on assignment, stalks the elusive winged lizardvolk of the Danburyian jungle.


Drat! They've all up and moved to Bridgeport!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Television reporters like to adopt a safari-esque pose when assigned to perilous areas. I think they hope to summon the ghost of Ernie Pyle. Unhappily, the result is usually more Gomer than Ernie.


This is very true, and it often has a negative effect when the local folks are very lightly dressed and the reporter comes looking like the 'Great White Hunter'.

Was it the late Peter Jennings or Brian Ross who was criticized for wearing his nice blue bulletproof vest in a war zone while his guide was a barefoot and unprotected child?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

At the risk of prolonging an old thread, I was just thinking that maybe Brooks was trying to capture some of the old spirit of Aberbrombie & Fitch, before A&F started selling thongs to little girls. Or of the original Banana Republic as mentioned above. 

It would be nice to think that they are going through old archives and updating the looks for today. Whether or not safari gear is appropriate for today's world is another story.

I have a friend who purchased a pith helmet to wear on an African safari. He thought this was finally his chance to wear a pitch helmet without looking silly. I understand that his helmet became a running joke among his tent mates and the guides on the safari.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

This is, after all, the company that developed the button down collar and marketed it as inspired by English polo players. So I am not sure that pretentiousness is anything new at Brooks Brothers.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Jamgood, I quite admired your RLPL safari shirts from last year, and almost pulled the trigger on one. Alas, funds were tight at the time of their listing.
> 
> Good to have you back.


Thanquuue!

Recently ransomed from an introspective involuntary supervised sabbatical as a guest of the good citizens of Sasquatch County!

It has military/aviation origins and the sensitive safarian can shield it from cruel critics via trench coat topping. (a couple available)


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice stuff. I'd wear it camping, but prefer clothing made to camp, not to be camp. 

After all, how would the lady's trousers dry and stay together through a river crossing and a climb up a steep cliff surrounded by sage. My milsurp khakis only cost 70 bucks and last years longer.

Thomas


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*More Outstanding Safari Wear*


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Yet More Safari Wear*

Courtesy of today's Maggie's Farm
https://maggiesfarm.anotherdotcom.com


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Television reporters like to adopt a safari-esque pose when assigned to perilous areas. I think they hope to summon the ghost of Ernie Pyle. Unhappily, the result is usually more Gomer than Ernie.


I'm still waiting to turn on PBS and see you reporting from some s***hole with bullets whizzing past wearing a safari jacket and your hair on end.

"Hey! I know that guy! Well, sort of..."


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Murrah said:


> "Well, since you ask - Pure schlock. Especially the hip-hugger Gurkha pants on Madame."
> 
> If Madame is schlock, I'll have a double helping of schlock.


Schlock her? I hardly know her...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm still waiting to turn on PBS and see you reporting from some s***hole with bullets whizzing past wearing a safari jacket and your hair on end.
> 
> "Hey! I know that guy! Well, sort of..."


"Poorly-dressed men stormed the offices of the Ministry of the Interior today, their large square-toed black rubber-soled shoes making a sinister, dull thud on the marbled floors as they went about their violent mission..."


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cabelas fishing shirt. Made from a chino-like material. They don't seem to offer it anymore.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Cabelas fishing shirt. Made from a chino-like material. They don't seem to offer it anymore.


Great photo, Patrick. Almost Vice-Presidential but for the lack of Bare Naked Ladies reflected in your sunglasses.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Cabelas fishing shirt. Made from a chino-like material. They don't seem to offer it anymore.


Well done, Patrick. The Authenticity Police approve of your pairing of clothing and venue.

Scott


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I spoke too soon. The Serengeti Safari Shirt is still offered by Cabelas.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> Well done, Patrick. The Authenticity Police approve of your pairing of clothing and venue.
> 
> Scott


No police the way I hear it. According to rumor floating about the club it's the Great Authenticity & Traditional Style Bureau of Yonkers. Or GATSBY for short.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, anywhere but Yonkers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Sampling of Willis & Geiger safari jackets. The company apparently made the more classic version with a belt and no shooting shoulder patches, but the jackets below represent the style that always shows up on eBay.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*W&G*

Re: DD's photos ^^^^

In 1995 Land's' End resurrected W&G as a 48 Page mail order catalog/ue. (1995 prices)
It featured a variety of expedition wear and casual clothing, from hats to boots and blazers. The catalogue only lasted a few years.
( https://jlpowellusa.com derives much of its current offerings from W&G designs and may use the same sources. Expensive.)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willis_&_Geiger_Outfitters


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Re: DD's photos ^^^^
> 
> In 1995 Land's' End resurrected W&G as a 48 Page mail order catalog/ue. (1995 prices)
> It featured a variety of expedition wear and casual clothing, from hats to boots and blazers. The catalogue only lasted a few years.
> ( https://jlpowellusa.com derives much of its current offerings from W&G designs and may use the same sources. Expensive.)


Thanks for digging that stuff out, Jam. I wish I had an extensive collection of catalogues for those days when my eyes are too tired for reading.

DD


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ya think?*



jamgood said:


> https://jlpowellusa.com derives much of its current offerings from W&G designs and may use the same sources. Expensive.


https://jlpowellusa.com/product/33-Footwear/93-Edward-Green-Shoes-Burnt-Pine-Boot.html
*Burnt Pine Boot*

by Edward Green Shoes · *$1,295.00* · *#10201*
A slightly higher boot that somehow perfectly straddles the line between clunky and trying too hard. Our Burnt Pine Boot has double leather construction with a molded rubber Dainite sole. (Different than ridges, the Dainite sole pattern has slightly protruding circles.) The cap toe is a careful nod to tradition, while the subtle differences in texture and color make this boot distinctive and elegant. Dark Oak.

Size 8.5 -12
Available in D widths. D is regular width.
Choose Options
Please select from the options below to customize to your fit and style.

Color
Dk. Oak

English Shoe size


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*And speaking of trying too hard...*























































































Anybody in the mood for a new forum mistress?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

^ That's quite a collection of mug shots! Where'd they come from?

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Quay said:


> ^ That's quite a collection of mug shots! Where'd they come from?
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


Ooops! Looks like I forgot to link the photos.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Ah. Hehheh. Yes, many a safari has started from Madison Avenue. :icon_smile:

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Y'aaall oughta know that mos safaris commence in Tomsveal.... www.kevinscatalog.com/products.asp?dept=1277


----------



## MUPIKA09 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just like everyone else, I agree with the fact that these clothes look better separate. Actually I believe that they would look quite good and am considering buying some of these pieces ASAP!


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

But where do you put the pocket square?

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## smets (Sep 22, 2006)

inspired by jamgood's good will....maybe this has already been posted but here's another good source for the purists. these folks seem to know what they're talking about.....

https://www.lostworldsinc.com/Hemingway_Safari_Jacket.htm


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Kill a man, Jarro?


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a chance to see this boot in person today. I fondled it at some length.
It's quite ugly, IMO.



dpihl said:


> *Burnt Pine Boot*
> 
> by Edward Green Shoes · *$1,295.00* · *#10201*
> A slightly higher boot that somehow perfectly straddles the line between clunky and trying too hard. Our Burnt Pine Boot has double leather construction with a molded rubber Dainite sole. (Different than ridges, the Dainite sole pattern has slightly protruding circles.) The cap toe is a careful nod to tradition, while the subtle differences in texture and color make this boot distinctive and elegant. Dark Oak.
> ...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

dpihl said:


> https://jlpowellusa.com/product/33-Footwear/93-Edward-Green-Shoes-Burnt-Pine-Boot.html
> *Burnt Pine Boot*
> 
> by Edward Green Shoes · *$1,295.00* · *#10201*
> ...


About the same price @ Purdey, London (this boot not on the website www.purdey.com )


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 21, 2007)

jamgood said:


> https://jlpowellusa.com derives much of its current offerings from W&G designs and may use the same sources. Expensive.


$200 for a bush shirt? That's ridiculous. I think the original Willis one was under $70, and they were considered the premium ultra-expensive outfitter at the time. Makes me wonder who they're trying to market to? Seems to me like a real outdoorsman would probably get something similar from Cabela's, Orvis, etc.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> $200 for a bush shirt? That's ridiculous. I think the original Willis one was under $70, and they were considered the premium ultra-expensive outfitter at the time. Makes me wonder who they're trying to market to? Seems to me like a real outdoorsman would probably get something similar from Cabela's, Orvis, etc.


W&G's September 1995 Bush Shirt price was $64. (That's $89.67 in March 2008 dollars.)


----------



## Lance (Jan 10, 2004)

*W&G*

jamgood - might you post some more of the W&G catalog? The page you posted was very cool. Also, I like the tweed safari coat you posted, kind of strange, but I like it.

Thanks
Lance


----------

